# Painting



## MrJim (Nov 12, 2008)

I do a little oil painting occasionaly, just to pass the time. Nothing good, no experience or instructions. All I have done is of animals. Wildlife mostly, but a couple of people's dogs. The problem I have is finding subject matter. I'd much prefer ideas with some meaning behind them, but the inspirations just don't come. (my avatar is an example..it can provoke some thought)


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 12, 2008)

MrJim said:


> I do a little oil painting occasionaly, just to pass the time. Nothing good, no experience or instructions. All I have done is of animals. Wildlife mostly, but a couple of people's dogs. The problem I have is finding subject matter. I'd much prefer ideas with some meaning behind them, but the inspirations just don't come. (my avatar is an example..it can provoke some thought)



You've got talent as I'm sure you know already.  I like the symbolism.  To me it's like people not reaching their full potential.  

Do you have shows?  I'd like to see more.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 12, 2008)

did you do your avatar?  very thought provoking...excellent visual...hope to see more of your work...and yes inspiration is the hardest thing to come by


----------



## MrJim (Nov 12, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> did you do your avatar?  very thought provoking...excellent visual...hope to see more of your work...and yes inspiration is the hardest thing to come by


>>

Yes the avatar is mine. I've got a couple more that aren't good, but I'm proud of the subject matter. I can't post links yet, so later on I'll show a couple. Shows? heck no. Nobody has even seen any of them so far.


----------



## MrJim (Nov 13, 2008)

MrJim said:


> >>
> 
> Yes the avatar is mine. I've got a couple more that aren't good, but I'm proud of the subject matter. I can't post links yet, so later on I'll show a couple. Shows? heck no. Nobody has even seen any of them so far.









This was the view from my rear window a couple of years ago. The mama deer stood watch while the three young ones ate the corn I had put out.
After about ten minutes, she moved to the left and watched in the other direction for 10 more minutes. Then she joined the others to eat what was left of the corn.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 13, 2008)

they are so totally different....


----------



## MrJim (Nov 13, 2008)

MrJim said:


> This was the view from my rear window a couple of years ago. The mama deer stood watch while the three young ones ate the corn I had put out.
> After about ten minutes, she moved to the left and watched in the other direction for 10 more minutes. Then she joined the others to eat what was left of the corn.








Another scene from my window. 
Not good art, admittedly, but good passtime.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 13, 2008)

i like the scenes from the window....the latter two pics are more "primative" than the first one..that is what kinda surprised me...i like the fact that we are left to wander what the dog sees up the tree


----------



## MrJim (Nov 13, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> i like the scenes from the window....the latter two pics are more "primative" than the first one..that is what kinda surprised me...i like the fact that we are left to wander what the dog sees up the tree



There's a squirrel hugging a limb.


----------



## random3434 (Nov 13, 2008)

MrJim said:


> There's a squirrel hugging a limb.



Ah, cool! 

I had to go back and look at your painting! Nice!

That's great you have this passion for art. I think some sort of creative outlet is good for people, it keeps us sane and less angry at the world, wouldn't you say?


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 13, 2008)

drats there is....so much for the eyesight here..


----------



## Fatality (Sep 14, 2009)

MrJim said:


> I do a little oil painting occasionaly, just to pass the time. Nothing good, no experience or instructions. All I have done is of animals. Wildlife mostly, but a couple of people's dogs. The problem I have is finding subject matter. I'd much prefer ideas with some meaning behind them, but the inspirations just don't come. (my avatar is an example..it can provoke some thought)



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOQQHH9PUio]YouTube - Mind Mapping - Part 1[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEHWaGuurUk]YouTube - Bill Evans - The Creative Process and Self-Teaching[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpPspvRUCHw]YouTube - Creativity[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi (Sep 14, 2009)

Great job with the paintings!  It must be fun for you.


----------

